# Redfield Low Profile Scope Repair



## Hunter_30540 (Jan 13, 2005)

Fellows, I have a 2 x 7 Redfield Low Profile Scope that I need repaired. Does anyone know where I might have it serviced??? I hate to throw the scope away. Its been around so long that I have sentimental attachment to it...LOL.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Jan 13, 2005)

If I recall ,Bushnell  or Simmons repaired my Redfeild scope 2 years ago


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.abousainc.com/sub1.htm

I had them do work on a scope of mine and was happy with the work they did.  Mine was warranty work, but they don't do the redfield warranty anymore so you will have a fee involved


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is the number for Redfield.  Technical Support Questions, please call 800-285-0689
http://www.redfieldoptics.com/index.html


----------



## predator (Jan 23, 2005)

*redfield*

refield has one of my scopes now they have a indpentent place I belive they were in mid west boy I need to check they had mine for about three months but they are the repair center in the us .


----------

